# Tuning plate size for pecos?



## slimc (Nov 28, 2014)

Does anyone have the size needed to create steel tuning plates for the old country pecos smoker? And do you place them
Above the baffle, below , or same height from bottom of smoker?


----------



## Luke Caccamo (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm looking for the same information. Any luck finding this info?


----------



## slimc (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ecos-owners-thread.162603/page-6#post-1285829

See if this answers your question , I don’t have the smoker any more but you can see what I did


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 15, 2018)

The company sells tuning plates for their cookers. Make up a couple mock tuning plates out of cardboard.. they should line up with the baffle to keep heat under baffle level. The plates I have seen butt right up to the baffle edge. Not higher or lower


----------

